# You and your dub.



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

Me.








Pre-flip.








Post-flip.
J


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

There is a 10 page one already but i'll play............








The ride


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_There is a 10 page one already but i'll play............

really? haha (tried to search for one... lol ohwell lets go for 11pages with this one)
J


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

me:








my dub:


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (ratdub)*

I don't own a "dub."


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*

... k post your moped, grocery getter or w/e you drive.


----------



## shawn_the_kid (Jun 24, 2007)

damn ratdub, trim that over grown soul patch.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (shawn_the_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawn_the_kid* »_damn ratdub, trim that over grown soul patch.

its a flavor saver, and its longer


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (ratdub)*

i give you guys credit, i don think id look right with a beard.
lmao at the flavor saver.
J


----------



## shawn_the_kid (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (ratdub)*

i bet you cant braid "the flavor saver" and use it like a whip.


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (shawn_the_kid)*


----------



## Tronizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

me:








my pos:


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_its a flavor saver, and its longer









i spy a bit of a bum sweeper above it too....


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (noseheavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noseheavy* »_
bum sweeper

i like that, i just might use it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*

OK I am officially scared of the MKII forum


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_OK I am officially scared of the MKII forum









if you think the a2 forum is bad, lurk in the a3 forum for a hot minute


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_








Me.








Pre-flip.








Post-flip.
J

What the hell?!!! I guess you're down to three lives left.


_Modified by jamaicula at 7:28 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_i like that, i just might use it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you could also grow a tickler and a thigh master to complement them.


----------



## iwanaleya (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (noseheavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noseheavy* »_
you could also grow a tickler and a thigh master to complement them.









eh, i could...but i dont want to go overboard...


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_eh, i could...but i dont want to go overboard...

true, good call


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

That car is rad. ^^ That's a lot like what happened to my front plate, except most of my bending was unintentional.
Car:








Car with ugly body kit:









Me and car:


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_I don't own a "dub."

with you what is this F*Ck*N myspace. gey are you into guys sure i'll play


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (eurojolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurojolf* »_
with you what is this F*Ck*N myspace. gey are you into guys sure i'll play









OK I think this is a good time to call the "NO ****" card


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (jamaicula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamaicula* »_What the hell?!!! I guess your down to three lives left.

Yea you could say that...
I walked away from that.(they found me walking along the road talking to myself). 
Hit a hill doin a cop estimated 100+ when i flipped her. Asleep. 
Drivin tired is worse than drivin in any other state imo. all that happened to me was a broken nose and 8 stitches and... about 15k into a jetta. =/ 
J


----------



## -GTi- (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (eurojolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurojolf* »_
with you what is this F*Ck*N myspace. gey are you into guys sure i'll play









What?


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_What?









I believe that was a responce to your "i don't own a dub" and he flipped schit, but please post whatever type of vehicle you own. 
J


----------



## BMXer (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*









winter mode


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

Ok, fine.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (89glwiththat)*

You spelled my name wrong.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*

Yeah I added some extra content...








Me








My little lady








My Car... soon to be ex-coupe








My Snake








my Ex-4-door MKIII,.. sold her to my best friend and his GF totalled her in 2 weeks






























My-Work... Bartender and Security at my best friends Strip club in Germany
Sorry can't post pictures of that!!











_Modified by VWJETTACOUPE at 10:57 PM 11-17-2007_


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*

aww damn. well...i tried.


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


----------



## Tronizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

what a ****^


----------



## GoDDSTOPPER (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## hilarybilarybop (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (GoDDSTOPPER)*

























_Modified by hilarybilarybop at 8:23 PM 11-19-2007_


_Modified by hilarybilarybop at 7:56 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## olta baile (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## Hendudiku (Aug 13, 2006)

yo:








Mi caro:


----------



## asynchron (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: (Hendudiku)*

me:








Coupe:


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

The Jerry:








The GTI:


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_










gotta love foxbodies...kinda glad i got rid of mine


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

I too am glad I got rid of my Ford. The vdub and the Toyota are so much easier to work on!
Dude I was helping a friend do an auto to manual swap. If you ever had to swap the pedal cluster in one of those things you'd know I wasn't doing that to be cool. Eff that car in the face.


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (ratdub)*

me.. (the brown one)
























and here is ugly.. still waiting on a narrowed beam (8)








8 ...


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

what happened to your white mk2? and 8' narrow is nutts..


----------



## Rev Jerry (Apr 20, 2006)

What's a narrow beam?


----------



## Danbodia (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

Me and Ian








My A2


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rev Jerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_What's a narrow beam?

its a shortened front beam for an aircooled bug/ghia/etc...

_Quote, originally posted by *Rev Jerry* »_
Dude I was helping a friend do an auto to manual swap. If you ever had to swap the pedal cluster in one of those things you'd know I wasn't doing that to be cool. Eff that car in the face.

no, but i had to replace the steering column in my old '87 t top gt


----------



## Gaets (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (ratdub)*

Me








Dub


----------



## Da_Mount (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Gaets)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet Dubs ...


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (gracefallen)*


_Quote »_
Me and car:











I know this person.....









Hey H, it's me....that TT guy!!


----------



## Navydub (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: (squeeze)*

Me: 








The MKII:








One more of me:








And the MkIV:


----------



## DavidJ24 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (Larz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larz* »_[ 








 rofl


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (hilarybilarybop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hilarybilarybop* »_









Very nice









OK, I'll play.
Me (duh!)








The toys:


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (G-rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-rocco* »_









 

Like the shirt!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (squeeze)*

I'll play.
Me (left):









The Ex's:
'85 Golf








'97 GTI








'83 Rabbit








'90 Jetta


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (squeeze)*

You know what's awesome? The car runs about 1,000,000 X better with a charger.








I take it you're back on the mainland again?? I'm coming over in a couple weeks, sans car tho. You know that whole christmas/dub owner/G60 owner brokeness thing... If you're around, we should get out for drinks or something!

PS: Where's your Jetta??


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (gracefallen)*


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (RageX2)*









































and
















and


----------



## 107726 (Aug 15, 2003)

It's been a while, I'll play:
Me (the taller, less asian one):








My current car:


----------



## VW_RAT_VW (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Tronizzle)*

Me on the right








Me Drawing
















My Car








NOT!
here she is










_Modified by VW_RAT_VW at 8:26 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## weefek (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (pocketrocket84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_

















WHAT WHEELS ARE THESE???? I saw some on a beamer the other day and they looked amazing, but can't find info on them anywhere !!


----------



## BellCityDubber (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: (weefek)*

meh
I'll play


----------



## MyVWeatsYourHonda (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (ratdub)*

im game
















^ miss my baby...


----------



## photo-tom (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (weefek)*

Me chillin









The car(s)



















_Modified by sloppy2nds at 8:58 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (sloppy2nds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sloppy2nds* »_Me chillin









The car(s)
















_Modified by sloppy2nds at 8:46 PM 11-18-2007_








this is awesome


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: (sloppy2nds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sloppy2nds* »_Me chillin








_Modified by sloppy2nds at 8:58 PM 11-18-2007_

kinda reminds me a bit of the brother from wedding crashers, no offence.


----------



## MAXX RICE (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (asynchron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *asynchron* »_me:










FAT CHICK MAGNET






























Can some one P-shop a dick on this picture?


----------



## Golfisnotasport (May 14, 2004)

*Re: You and your dub. (Larz)*

me








Some "dubs"








The woman +


















_Modified by Boostin20v at 8:31 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## MyVWeatsYourHonda (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (noseheavy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noseheavy* »_
kinda reminds me a bit of the brother from wedding crashers, no offence.









"death you are my bitch lover!"


----------



## TealBucket (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, me








Muh Teal bucket
















and the emkaythree


----------



## twerked (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (Larz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larz* »_









raise you:








me:








old pic of the dub from the po...haven't taken new ones. will do that over xmas break when i go home, and can give her a good wash


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (weefek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weefek* »_
WHAT WHEELS ARE THESE???? I saw some on a beamer the other day and they looked amazing, but can't find info on them anywhere !!

They're Riken Turbos
Unfortunately it is unlikely that you'll find a set


----------



## Dub Inspiring (Oct 23, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_










nice shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Dub Inspiring at 10:58 PM 11-18-2007_


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (Dub Inspiring)*

me (and Samantha):








The Project:
75 swallowtail


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_me (and Samantha):









get that girl a vw and get her on here.
J


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (JWJET1)*

I've never done one of these, I'll play.
My Billy Idol face. 








PO's pic.


----------



## Mk2 SAiNT (Jul 10, 2007)

my turn!!


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2 SAiNT)*

me;








the mkii








the mkiii


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (twerked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twerked* »_
raise you:










Nice try but you dont have a Compton Hat


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Me








My mk2








my mk5


----------



## 73eurorat (May 3, 2007)

Me and my Bug








And my Jetta


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

order of appearance...........








































this is me.....








greetz


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

is that a tocoma and why is it on the dyno?


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_is that a tocoma and why is it on the dyno?

because i dynoed it


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (der skillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der skillz* »_
because i dynoed it









was it stock?
just curious...


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_is that a tocoma and why is it on the dyno?

hah!


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
was it stock?
just curious...

its my truck, it has coilovers and rear reservoir shocks other wise stock

_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
hah!


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (der skillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *der skillz* »_
its my truck, it has coilovers and rear reservoir shocks other wise stock










im not trying to make fun of you or anything i was just curious.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*

_i was hah!'ing b/c the way he asked it..._


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (ratdub)*

Is that a 05' taco'? My boy has an 05 converted to a 07


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_ _i was hah!'ing b/c the way he asked it..._ 

_just bustin ya chops_ http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (weefek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weefek* »_
WHAT WHEELS ARE THESE???? I saw some on a beamer the other day and they looked amazing, but can't find info on them anywhere !!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3413214
i found a set at a local hillbilly garage, they are Riken Turbos and are an amazing looking wheel.


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (Lumis_Wolfy)*









Me is drivin'!








My money pit...
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWracerG60 (May 23, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*









my 86 G60 GTI








my 92 G60 turbo GTI


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (hilarybilarybop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hilarybilarybop* »_


















hot damn..........i need to move to canada eeehh???










_Modified by flippinvws at 6:09 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (_pineapplegti_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_pineapplegti_* »_me.. (the brown one)
























and here is ugly.. still waiting on a narrowed beam (8)








8 ...










you gotta be kiddin me right. . . . . . i thought you was a skinny white kid from cali.


----------



## flippinvws (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (VWracerG60)*

me









my car..


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (flippinvws)*

Me








Mine


----------



## _pineapplegti_ (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (flippinvws)*

not kiddin i am brown and fat lol big too










_Modified by _pineapplegti_ at 8:19 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (sloppy2nds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sloppy2nds* »_\









 LOL!!!
Me (Jetta to the left)


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: You and your dub. (VeedubIII)*

































*current state of disrepair


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_
































*current state of disrepair









god damn you and your sweet arse cars!


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: You and your dub. (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_
god damn you and your sweet arse cars!









Thanks a lot man, i just need to learn how to calm down with them cause hot damn they take too much money from me. I wanna buy a new bmx frame!


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_ LOL!!!
Me (Jetta to the left)









Holy crap. Gans IS Kurt Cobain!


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Gans)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gans* »_ LOL!!!
Me (Jetta to the left)









what the hell? Why was I always under the impression gans was like 50 and a war vet??







holy hell...


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
what the hell? Why was I always under the impression gans was like 50 and a war vet??







holy hell...

lol, me too!!


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_










my god.....you are one classy man tim


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

me








the mk2 gli 16v
















the mk4 glx


----------



## Tronizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

i like the sticker on your lip
PS: how much of a drop is on that mk2 and what size tires you running?
this one i mean:










_Modified by Tronizzle at 6:31 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## audiodfl (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (hilarybilarybop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hilarybilarybop* »_








_Modified by hilarybilarybop at 8:23 PM 11-19-2007_

coffee? dinner? hehe...
here is me and the heap o trash!


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (audiodfl)*

me:








dub:









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












_Modified by 16vtblackjetta at 3:27 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

me and the girlfriend( i'm not photogenic







)








the one and only daily


----------



## 5speedT (Oct 30, 2006)

Me and my jetta


























_Modified by 5speedT at 7:45 PM 11-19-2007_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (whiteriot)*

Some of you guys need to stop wearing those smedium shirts and those 26 waist pants. I can't breathe just looking at you guys







Im not a baggy pants kinda guy but damn, there has to be a limit for a dude


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*

Someone please find that picture of Dreadz with NO shirt on.


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mean 'n Green86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mean ’n Green86* »_me and the girlfriend( i'm not photogenic







)











That's a bold faced lie. I think I saw a guy using that very expression in a Gap ad.


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*

me with ex-wife








My vw tattoo, still not done yet.








Here is my ride.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Some of you guys need to stop wearing those smedium shirts and those 26 waist pants. I can't breathe just looking at you guys







Im not a baggy pants kinda guy but damn, there has to be a limit for a dude









whats wrong w/ medium? and besides, i'm a size 34(waist)...


----------



## Mk2doorgolf (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (hilarybilarybop)*

DAMN Ca-Nadia chicks are BAAAAAD... Eh if you ever come to South Carolina definitly hit me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - Kyle


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2doorgolf)*


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

definitely a lot of emo kids these days.


----------



## SDVDuB05' (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (4valvemk2)*

first of all... there are some bomb ass cars in here! props. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif heres my baby!
















well, she's gone now but i dont like talking about that
















here's my other baby
















here's whats happening with here now (trans in out)
















and of course... VOLKSWAGEN'S NUMBER ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







sorry, i know its a really gay picture! hahaha


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_definitely a lot of emo kids these days.









...i sadly agree
J


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Tronizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tronizzle* »_







i like the sticker on your lip
PS: how much of a drop is on that mk2 and what size tires you running?
this one i mean:









_Modified by Tronizzle at 6:31 PM 11-19-2007_

thanks, i'm running vmaxx coils and there's 1 inch of thread left in the front to go down and 2 inches in the rear. half of the tire actually tucks in the front but u can't really tell in the picture cause the wheel is turned. the tires r 195/60/14


----------



## Deutsche_Maschine (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: (4valvemk2)*

Two things: 1) This type of thread seems to appear quarterly, 2) You guys are making me feel like I'm old and it's time for me to move on to the 5-series I've been wanting.
Me at Halloween this year








My transport


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

clean mark 2, your only as old as you feel..







stay young


----------



## Batan (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eoin16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eoin16V* »_definitely a lot of emo kids these days.









too many...


----------



## OrdinaryGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Batan)*

HAHAHAHAHA

Awesome.


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Some of you guys need to stop wearing those smedium shirts and those 26 waist pants. I can't breathe just looking at you guys







Im not a baggy pants kinda guy but damn, there has to be a limit for a dude









the shirt was a bit tight but the pants...NEVER!


----------



## mcdub (Jun 19, 2005)

this thread owns.
Putting faces to users.


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_Some of you guys need to stop wearing those smedium shirts and those 26 waist pants. I can't breathe just looking at you guys







Im not a baggy pants kinda guy but damn, there has to be a limit for a dude









Woot for XL shirts & size 40 pants...


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (mcdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcdub* »_this thread owns.
Putting faces to users.

Less text, more pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
J


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (JWJET1)*

Me on right:








Me making this:








Look like this







: 









drove this:








but now drive this:








packin' heat with this:








....and:












_Modified by mk2core at 2:31 AM 11-20-2007_


----------



## VRDubssat (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (mk2core)*

ME on the left








My DuB minus bbs


----------



## Tronizzle (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_
thanks, i'm running vmaxx coils and there's 1 inch of thread left in the front to go down and 2 inches in the rear. half of the tire actually tucks in the front but u can't really tell in the picture cause the wheel is turned. the tires r 195/60/14









thanks for the info, i just picked up a set of teardrops im gonna throw on in the spring, i cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (Tronizzle)*

my ugly mug holding the bullhorn (just turned over a giant check to Toys for Tots)








my "new to me" mk2








my old mk2's


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (bshertzer)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For a good cause.
Keep'm comin people.








J


----------



## RECARDO (Apr 21, 2004)

my dub








and me on the left


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: (RECARDO)*

Are those seats from an R32? ^^


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
what the hell? Why was I always under the impression gans was like 50 and a war vet??







holy hell...

LOL !!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_
Holy crap. Gans IS Kurt Cobain!









LOL That's a first!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
whats wrong w/ medium? and besides, i'm a size 34(waist)...

Smedium size between small & medium


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (RECARDO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RECARDO* »_my dub









is that a school girl skirt in the back seat?


----------



## Mk2 SAiNT (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
is that a school girl skirt in the back seat?
















the girl is bound with zipties and duct tape behind the backseat.


----------



## HomeSlice989 (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

The Jetta. Most Recent pic.

Myself and the Lady.


----------



## FrauleinVDubs (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## snuffegull (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (HomeSlice989)*

Well, uhhm this would be me a few months ago.. lol








The most resent pic of my work in progress, ****ing snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif can't get it to the garage yet, need to fix the trailer first.


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (FrauleinVDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrauleinVDubs* »_



hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

If she is real... there is a vw god, and he loves us.
J


----------



## DavidJ24 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_
If she is real... there is a vw god, and he loves us.
J
 you guys dont get out much do u?


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (DavidJ24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DavidJ24* »_ you guys dont get out much do u?









nah, i do...


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

lol at davidj funny stuff some people just love the vortex and it becomes there 2nd home for me its my 3rd home =]


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (JoHnsVrT)*

Old pic of me...








Old pic of me and the car...








Old pic of the car...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (HomeSlice989)*

first ever rolling shot:








current project: (to keep my foot off the gas pedal for a little)
















(NOTICE I'M CHECKING OUT GERMAN AUTO PARTS.COM ) *high five*
my a2 vr: 










me:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
current project: (to keep my foot off the gas pedal for a little)










keep it wet, aluminum dust is a neurotoxin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (L33t A2)*

It's actually working a lot better when dry. Wet just helps get those scratches out - when you have to really get rough with it. Persé.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_It's actually working a lot better when dry. Wet just helps get those scratches out - when you have to really get rough with it. Persé. 

complete pwnage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Freaker (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mk2core)*

I like how all the woman who post get harassed


----------



## DavidJ24 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Freaker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Freaker* »_I like how all the woman who post get harassed









 honeslty some ppl on here get really excited.....


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DavidJ24)*

Its okay - everyday I destroy little honda boys dreams.
I'm use to getting harrased by the local car club boys by now.


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_
complete pwnage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ok? Not really when she can't walk or even dies down the road.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_
Ok? Not really when she can't walk or even dies down the road.

Ugh? English? 
Do you mean, not really when she can't talk - or even drive down the road?
Because if by that you mean, I can't talk - I obviously can. 
And if you truly meant 'DRIVE'. You're a smart one for ASSUMING I took the manifold off my car.... and have it on the table infront of me.
See what you don't know. Is last Saturday I went to a local junkyard and found a b3 passat. My boyfriend and I took the intake manifold which is currently in my lap - being polished. And a head. Which after my up-coming paycheck will be sent off for port and polish. Eventhough, my current car has port and polish to a degree.. I want another head with port and polish, and throw down some cams all in one trip. Which means no down time for me.
Thanks, for being a smart one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by breane24 at 8:44 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## vwcampbell (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: (breane24)*

i think you missed knappy,s point
"A neurotoxin is a toxin that acts specifically on nerve cells – neurons – usually by interacting with membrane proteins such as ion channels. Many of the venoms and other toxins that organisms use in defense against vertebrates are neurotoxins. A common effect is paralysis, which sets in very rapidly. The venom of bees, scorpions, pufferfish, spiders and snakes can contain many different toxins. Many neurotoxins act by affecting voltage-dependent ion channels. For example, tetrodotoxin and batrachotoxin affect sodium channels, maurotoxin, agitoxin, charybdotoxin, margatoxin, slotoxin, scyllatoxin and hefutoxin act on potassium channels, and calciseptine, taicatoxin and calcicludine act on calcium channels.
Toxins ingested from the environment are described as exogenous and include gases (such as carbon monoxide), metals (such as mercury), liquids (ethanol) and an endless list of solids. When exogenous toxins are ingested, the effect on neurons is largely dependent on dosage. Thus, ethanol (alcohol) is inebriating in low doses, only producing mild neurotoxicity. Prolonged exposure to "safe" alcohol levels slowly weakens and kills neurons[citation needed].
Neurotoxicity also occurs from substances produced within the body - endogenous neurotoxins. A prime example of a neurotoxin in the brain is glutamate[citation needed], which is paradoxically also a primary neurotransmitter. When the glutamate concentration around a neuron reaches a critical point the neuron kills itself by a process called apoptosis[citation needed]. This whole process is called excitotoxicity, so named because glutamate normally acts as an excitatory neurotransmitter at lower levels.[citation needed]
A potent neurotoxin such as batrachotoxin affects the nervous system by causing depolarization of nerve and muscle fibres due to increased sodium ion permeability of the excitable cell membrane.
A number of artificial neurotoxins, known as nerve agents, have been developed for use as chemical weapons.
A very potent neurotoxin is tetrodotoxin. This chemical acts to block sodium channels in neurons, preventing action potentials. This leads to paralysis and eventually death."


----------



## Mr. Knappy (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Ugh? English? 
Do you mean, not really when she can't talk - or even drive down the road?
Because if by that you mean, I can't talk - I obviously can. 
And if you truly meant 'DRIVE'. You're a smart one for ASSUMING I took the manifold off my car.... and have it on the table infront of me.
See what you don't know. Is last Saturday I went to a local junkyard and found a b3 passat. My boyfriend and I took the intake manifold which is currently in my lap - being polished. And a head. Which after my up-coming paycheck will be sent off for port and polish. Eventhough, my current car has port and polish to a degree.. I want another head with port and polish, and throw down some cams all in one trip. Which means no down time for me.
Thanks, for being a smart one. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Modified by breane24 at 8:44 PM 11-20-2007_








You have no clue what a neurotoxin is, do you? That dust you are breathing is and can cause you to have a very bad rest of your life. 
I wasn't talking about what you are doing to your car. More power to ya though.
Thank you to the above poster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DavidJ24 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2core)*


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (Mr. Knappy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Knappy* »_I don't own a "dub."

^ yet you still post in this thread.








MORE PICS, LESS TEXT!
J 
ps. girl who owned knappy, nice dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ratdub (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_

ps. girl who owned knappy, nice dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you have no clue, do you?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (vwcampbell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcampbell* »_i think you missed knappy,s point
"A neurotoxin is a toxin that acts specifically on nerve cells – neurons – usually by interacting with membrane proteins such as ion channels. Many of the venoms and other toxins that organisms use in defense against vertebrates are neurotoxins. A common effect is paralysis, which sets in very rapidly. The venom of bees, scorpions, pufferfish, spiders and snakes can contain many different toxins. Many neurotoxins act by affecting voltage-dependent ion channels. For example, tetrodotoxin and batrachotoxin affect sodium channels, maurotoxin, agitoxin, charybdotoxin, margatoxin, slotoxin, scyllatoxin and hefutoxin act on potassium channels, and calciseptine, taicatoxin and calcicludine act on calcium channels.
Toxins ingested from the environment are described as exogenous and include gases (such as carbon monoxide), metals (such as mercury), liquids (ethanol) and an endless list of solids. When exogenous toxins are ingested, the effect on neurons is largely dependent on dosage. Thus, ethanol (alcohol) is inebriating in low doses, only producing mild neurotoxicity. Prolonged exposure to "safe" alcohol levels slowly weakens and kills neurons[citation needed].
Neurotoxicity also occurs from substances produced within the body - endogenous neurotoxins. A prime example of a neurotoxin in the brain is glutamate[citation needed], which is paradoxically also a primary neurotransmitter. When the glutamate concentration around a neuron reaches a critical point the neuron kills itself by a process called apoptosis[citation needed]. This whole process is called excitotoxicity, so named because glutamate normally acts as an excitatory neurotransmitter at lower levels.[citation needed]
A potent neurotoxin such as batrachotoxin affects the nervous system by causing depolarization of nerve and muscle fibres due to increased sodium ion permeability of the excitable cell membrane.
A number of artificial neurotoxins, known as nerve agents, have been developed for use as chemical weapons.
A very potent neurotoxin is tetrodotoxin. This chemical acts to block sodium channels in neurons, preventing action potentials. This leads to paralysis and eventually death."



Damn. I give you much credit for going out of your way to either a) look that up or b) type that up from knowledge which you've gained. But I have done quite a good deal of research on this - and I'm wearing a breathers mask. Or commonly known as the 'constructions man' mask. And I do apologize, Mr.Knappy. I know you have always brought good information to the table - and been an awesome fellow dubber on this site. I know I personally get excited when I see MR.KNAPPY posted again - in a thread I'm in SWEET! -kinda of thing. 
They say that wearing gloves is a good bet. Well, in that case I FAIL. I think when I'm all done with polishing this intake manifold, I will be doing a DIY because most that I have read that have been MOST informative have been from other sites--- not related to volkswagens. 
Plus, vortex search is just become the suck lately. 
I like seeing the dust particles come off too - as bad as they are for me. They let me know, I'm doing my job!


----------



## VDub-nut (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

me (for sale/rent):

the one that's driveable (most of the time):

voila:


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JWJET1* »_
^ yet you still post in this thread.








MORE PICS, LESS TEXT!
J 
ps. girl who owned knappy, nice dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HEY MAN- they got right back at me... But thanks! 
It's a work in progress. It's actually, going to be very lonely for about a week without me. So, I'm leaving it to my boyfriend. ???


----------



## hilarybilarybop (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (VDub-nut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub-nut* »_me (for sale/rent):



I think it is time for the guys to get objectified! So hey, coffee, a movie? lol!


----------



## 96jettasexer (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: You and your dub. (hilarybilarybop)*

me at h20 07
















me at h20 06








dubs








with...........


















_Modified by 96jettasexer at 9:22 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## VDub-nut (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (hilarybilarybop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hilarybilarybop* »_
I think it is time for the guys to get objectified! So hey, coffee, a movie? lol! 

haha, i have always wanted to visit canada http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. lol


----------



## DavidJ24 (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (hilarybilarybop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hilarybilarybop* »_
I think it is time for the guys to get objectified! So hey, coffee, a movie? lol! 
 now i wouldnt get them to excited.. before u know it theyll be on ur front step


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: You and your dub. (DavidJ24)*

Oh jeez. Illegals from US OF A in Canada. I could see it now!


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

me

my dub


----------



## FrauleinVDubs (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (JWJET1)*

*IF* I am real? 
haha what the hell..??


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (FrauleinVDubs)*

Gurlz dohnt exzizt on the inTarweb!!


----------



## ladyfish (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (FrauleinVDubs)*

Inferring that you are far to attractive to be a real person that really owns a nice dub. 
Unfortunately, that also was the first thing that shot into my mind


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (ladyfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladyfish* »_Inferring that you are far to attractive to be a real person that really owns a nice dub. 
Unfortunately, that also was the first thing that shot into my mind









must be a trap... when things seems too good to be true, it is a trap!!


----------



## JoHnsVrT (Feb 1, 2007)

lol at stereotypes


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_It's actually working a lot better when dry. Wet just helps get those scratches out - when you have to really get rough with it. Persé. 

^^ To bad this one is taken so ease up fella's or else Steve will go postal.
Bre, you should wear a mask or something. Aluminum dust isn't good. Ask me how i know


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (JoHnsVrT)*

JoHnsVrT , 
DON'T EVER GET RID OF THE SIDEKICK- you will hate your life as you know it. I got a rumor with Sprint because I went through 3 sidekicks. Had issues charging couldn't stand it. Sprint told me that the Rumor is compaired to the sidekick3. THEY LIED TO ME. 
I don't think their is another fone out there that you can do six or seven different applications all at once.... 
Capt Dredz, 
My favorite vortexer- How you be?
Trust me, ^READ ABOVE^. They've preached already. And yes, that I am taken. 
Capt D, 
Look into SFLGTG. Tell me if you'd be interested in meeting up with Steve and I!
How do you know










_Modified by breane24 at 10:27 PM 11-20-2007_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*

Me in the front yard of me and my 5 friends house in whistler








The mediocremobile


----------



## silversteelgls (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Me:

My Daily:

The Beater:


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Me in the front yard of me and my 5 friends house in whistler








The mediocremobile









damn nice Corrado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*

Thanks man, I've always been a big fan of your flat black coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

dubbers are ugly, lol


----------



## Lumis_Wolfy (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Me. My messed up hair, and M'lady








and the heap on wheels, right after waterwagens, on the way to seaside oregon this last summer.


----------



## big d dawg (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

me, and ex









the CL


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_dubbers are ugly, lol

I've been told I look like a pretty boy and have soft skin


----------



## mk1rabbitguy (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
I've been told I look like a pretty boy and have soft skin









how soft?


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: You and your dub. (ratdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ratdub* »_
you have no clue, do you?

I don't need a clue. I read it on the internet, has to be true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















As for the aluminum being neurotoxic... it is, but I wouldn't really worry about it. One of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things. The govt finds neat new products and we over use them to the point that they are in everything we own then further studies are done and boom. toxic.
Another example of this is a chemical known as triclosan, its a chlorophenol(phenol treated with chlorine) its a cancer causing chemical found in antibacterial soaps and 200 or so products ranging from playskool kids toys to soaps to... the very socks in my feet. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif The reason its so bad is well... through over use they are finding traces in breast milk. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif kinda scary that we are feeding our children antibacterial products via mothers milk. How this all plays into this thread and the argument... we are becoming too clean.
J


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk1rabbitguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1rabbitguy* »_
how soft?









oh noes... what have I done? um, my skin is really rough like shoe leather... stay back you fiend!!!


----------



## FATGUYINALITTLEDUB (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: You and your dub. (FATGUYINALITTLEDUB)*

Me (#25)....








The MKII...









The Fox wagon...










_Modified by DubbinChris at 2:17 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## JWJET1 (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (FrauleinVDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrauleinVDubs* »_


... do they make a production 4 door r32?







I really donno... 
show more pics of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
J


----------



## silver-16v (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JWJET1)*

The wife and I:








The Dub:


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Its okay - everyday I destroy little honda boys dreams.
I'm use to getting harrased by the local car club boys by now.

i try to find little honda girls hahaha they have an attraction to vw guys


----------



## RageX2 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_
i try to find little honda girls hahaha they have an attraction to vw guys









Thats because they want real men. The Honda guys have small... motors...


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (silver-16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver-16v* »_The wife and I:









red bull coils FTMFW!!!!
i had one as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_
red bull coils FTMFW!!!!
i had one as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 how do i make one is there a how 2 ???? 
any how here it goes 
me : im single ladies
















the jetta 











_Modified by newbluevw at 11:48 AM 11-21-2007_


----------



## Eoin16V (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ how do i make one is there a how 2 ???? 
any how here it goes 
me : im single ladies
















the jetta 










your picturees don't work.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

damn ill try to get them off myspace when i got home unless i can find a non blocked site to host them


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (newbluevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbluevw* »_ how do i make one is there a how 2 ???? 
_Modified by newbluevw at 11:48 AM 11-21-2007_

purchase red bull
consume red bull
initiate wings
cut a line down red bull can entirely.
cut off top and bottom
slip over coil.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_
purchase red bull
consume red bull
initiate wings
cut a line down red bull can entirely.
cut off top and bottom
slip over coil.

 sweet


----------



## VeedubIII (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Me in the front yard of me and my 5 friends house in whistler








The mediocremobile









Got a floor i can sleep on for a few days? I always wanted to snowboard at Whistler


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VeedubIII)*

Dude....I wish I still did. I spent 2 seasons there.... but now I'm back home going to school.














School http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif leaving whistler http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwantmyvdub* »_Dude....I wish I still did. I spent 2 seasons there.... but now I'm back home going to school.














School http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif leaving whistler http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

taking your corrado with you though right


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_
purchase red bull
consume red bull
initiate wings
cut a line down red bull can entirely.
cut off top and bottom
slip over coil.


You can also just cut off the top, slide it into the cap on the coil, and leave the bottom. just makes it a little more real imo..
I still cant believe it, but one time I actually convinced a guy that it was Actually RedBull! I got pretty elaborate with it and when he walked away he was totally convinced that I actually had a RedBull feed running into my engine


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (pocketrocket84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_
You can also just cut off the top, slide it into the cap on the coil, and leave the bottom. just makes it a little more real imo..
I still cant believe it, but one time I actually convinced a guy that it was Actually RedBull! I got pretty elaborate with it and when he walked away he was totally convinced that I actually had a RedBull feed running into my engine

















i used to just say that it was a redbull edition coil. got everyone everytime.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (mk2core)*

i'll post a picture of my mug later, but here is one of my dubs for now








and I just had this done








so it will be a while before I can do this










_Modified by Eric16v at 9:57 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (VWJETTACOUPE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWJETTACOUPE* »_
taking your corrado with you though right









It will be a long time before the corrado leaves my side. It would take at least and only an e30 m3 to pop up at this point for a reasonable price to make me consider selling it. I'd probably just buy it and keep both.







After school is done I'll probably head back up there for a bit though.


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Eric16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric16v* »_
and I just had this done










Oh noes... he shaves his legs!!








Actually that looks like it sucked. I would hate to have surgery on my knee


----------



## issues (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

They say that wearing gloves is a good bet. Well, in that case I FAIL. 



start wearing gloves. your body can absorb through other ways then through nasal and oral cavaties. you can absorb through touching, your eyes (the worst for blood or body fluids), as you know nasal, oral such as digesting food that's contaminated) 
did you know that you can die from something like 13cc's of air in your blood. that includes blowing yourself off w/ an airhose for a longer period of time. 
i think you get the point. protect yourself from the chemicals. as boring as health/safety seminars are, you can learn something. 
it'd be a shame to see such a pretty girl become a vegtable at a young age.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (issues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *issues* »_

start wearing gloves. your body can absorb through other ways then through nasal and oral cavaties. you can absorb through touching, your eyes (the worst for blood or body fluids), as you know nasal, oral such as digesting food that's contaminated) 
did you know that you can die from something like 13cc's of air in your blood. that includes blowing yourself off w/ an airhose for a longer period of time. 
i think you get the point. protect yourself from the chemicals. as boring as health/safety seminars are, you can learn something. 
it'd be a shame to see such a pretty girl become a vegtable at a young age.









*Terri Schaivo FTMFW!!!*


----------



## issues (Feb 12, 2005)

who is that?


----------



## VWJETTACOUPE (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (issues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *issues* »_who is that?


----------



## issues (Feb 12, 2005)

i've never heard of that person. please enlighten me.



_Modified by issues at 11:50 AM 11-23-2007_


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (issues)*

here we go...
me on halloween








the corrado
















the g60








the six








and one of the bunnies


----------



## silversteelgls (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: (corradogirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirly* »_here we go...
me on halloween








the corrado
















the g60








the six








and one of the bunnies









I LOVE your cars


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: (corradogirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirly* »_here we go...
me on halloween








the corrado
















the g60








the six








and one of the bunnies































hott!


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (silversteelgls)*

Thank you. Sometimes i love them too


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (corradogirly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirly* »_here we go...
the six










i've seen you around annville in that from time to time in that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

Yep at times i stay at my aunts in palmyra. What would you have you been driving?


----------



## soncjet (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (corradogirly)*

prob the 96 or the 00. my newest addition (the 85) hasnt seen a whole lot of road travel time yet








i dont remember it having the vette wheels on though... maybe something black? steelies or something... i cant remember. your plate is what i remembered.


----------



## corradogirly (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: (bshertzer)*

I remember a red passat wagon. The vette wheels are off for the winter, i'm running bbs's on it they are silver, but might have been pretty dirty so they could have looked black.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (corradogirly)*

I seen your Corrado at H2o very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 16vtblackjetta at 1:48 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## TooRoundTDI (Jul 8, 2005)

Me:








My bus:
























My GFs bus and her Beetle behind my GTI:


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

_Modified by Deaner at 4:02 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (iwanaleya)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iwanaleya* »_

















Someone from sacwater, besides me. Now you need to drive that car to the saturday night meet.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (mk2core)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2core* »_
*Terri Schaivo FTMFW!!!*

Theresa Marie "Terri" Schiavo (December 3, 1963–March 31, 2005), from St. Petersburg, Florida, United States was a woman who suffered brain damage and became dependent on a feeding tube. She collapsed in her home on February 25, 1990, and experienced respiratory and cardiac arrest, leading to 15 years of institutionalization and a diagnosis of persistent vegetative state (PVS). In 1998, Michael Schiavo, her husband and guardian, petitioned the Pinellas County Circuit Court to remove her feeding tube. Robert and Mary Schindler, her parents, opposed this, arguing she was conscious. The court determined that Terri would not wish to continue life-prolonging measures. The battle stretched on for seven years and included involvement by politicians and advocacy groups, notably pro-life and disability rights ones. Before the local court's decision was carried out, on March 18, 2005, the governments of Florida and the United States had passed laws that sought, unsuccessfully, to prevent removal of Schiavo's feeding tube. These events resulted in extensive national and international media coverage.
By March 2005, the legal history around the Schiavo case included fourteen appeals and numerous motions, petitions, and hearings in the Florida courts; five suits in Federal District Court; Florida legislation struck down by the Supreme Court of Florida; a subpoena by a congressional committee to qualify Schiavo for witness protection; federal legislation (Palm Sunday Compromise); and four denials of certiorari from the Supreme Court of the United States.
She died at a Pinellas Park hospice on March 31, 2005, at the age of 41. Some have since maintained that her death constituted "judicial murder."


----------



## issues (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (mk2core)*

thanks, i vaguely remember that... 
i guess you posted it as a reference to the chemical debate.


----------



## mk2core (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: (issues)*


_Quote, originally posted by *issues* »_thanks, i vaguely remember that... 
i guess you posted it as a reference to the chemical debate. 

si http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (mk2core)*

The mk2*(it's For sale!!)* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The beetle








Me.. on the left side


----------



## iwantmyvdub (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

nice mk2^very sick
Aircooled looks nice too, but I don't know **** about them


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (iwantmyvdub)*

Me
























Old Car (Still in storage awaiting a decision)
































The New One
















Driving across the country


----------



## pocketrocket84gti (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroGruppe* »_The mk2*(it's For sale!!)* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











I dont feel like checking my mags.. this is the Tangerine Dream right?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (pocketrocket84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pocketrocket84gti* »_
I dont feel like checking my mags.. this is the Tangerine Dream right?

yes it is


----------



## Dogpizza (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: You and your dub. (JWJET1)*

the driver:
















the driven:


















_Modified by Dogpizza at 12:32 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*My ugly mug...*

The dub.








Me and the dub.








Pic is a bit older.


----------



## newbluevw (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: You and your dub. (Dogpizza)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dogpizza* »_the driver:
















the driven:

















_Modified by Dogpizza at 12:32 PM 11-25-2007_

do u go to car club anymore? its lonley being the only dub amongst honduhhs


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















WHOA! Water & Air Cooled Fun






















EDIT: pg 8 .. SuKKonIt


_Modified by autopulse at 9:02 AM 11-26-2007_


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (Eric16v)*

here is my mug, this was right before going to go hang out with some friends from 757dubs


----------



## VneesdutsW (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (Eric16v)*

this is my fat ass eating a huge ice cream.








here is my daily toilet.








And here is my mk1 project.


----------



## TMaheux (May 29, 2007)

My slop








My 98 GLX


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (TMaheux)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TmAdchEN (Mar 29, 2006)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

My car
























Me


----------



## RECARDO (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Mk2 SAiNT)*

haha
yeah something like that
and yes they are r32 seats. well konig k5000 is the official name


----------



## rabbhimself (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RECARDO)*









LOL
















its dressed down for winter as you can see


----------



## DiasBora604 (Sep 26, 2005)

Me









Das Auto:


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

ME:








CAR:








OTHER CAR:








NON-DUB CARS (car, car , truck)









_Modified by under the radar at 1:54 AM 12-10-2007_


_Modified by under the radar at 1:54 AM 12-10-2007_


----------



## ccollantes (Nov 26, 2005)

The ride








The driver 










_Modified by ccollantes at 10:34 AM 12-10-2007_


----------

